# Horse Radish



## Marysgoats (Oct 9, 2007)

i'm looking to find some root to start, can't garden any longer so I though plant what I love most with oysters. I would make me a happy camper. Thanks


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I think I've read that horseradish can be grown from the roots you buy in the store.


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes it can, take the tops with a bit of the root attached (1/2”) and place it in shallow water suspended. It will sprout roots and then plant wherever.


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

Did you find some horseradish ?


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

oh geez this is a old post, but i grow horseradish, and therefor of course i have plenty, I have 5 different beds setup on a 5 yr cycle. love the stuff, and you really cant kill it if you try.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

Bob M. said:


> love the stuff, and you really cant kill it if you try.


No... You can kill it. I did, but I didn't do it on purpose. If you look up "black thumb" in the dictionary there will be a picture of me. Don't ask how I killed it, I have NO idea why it died. 

I do get some root now and then from people. They must take pity on be because of my bad luck for killing plants. 

I do know enough to buy a dedicated, cheap, second hand, thrift store, glass container blender to use to process it with. I actually can make pretty good sauces out of horse radish.


----------

